# Topics > Smart home >  [email protected], intelligent home control, ABB Ltd., Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - ABB Ltd.

new.abb.com/low-voltage/products/building-automation/product-range/abb-freeathome

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent home automation at the touch of a button 

 Published on Apr 2, 2014




> From lighting to heating, window blinds to door control ABB Free @Home gives both the installer and the end user flexibility and control.

----------


## Airicist

ABB in Hanover: What Integrated Industry means 

 Published on Apr 10, 2014




> At this year's Hannover Messe -- the world's biggest industrial fair -- ABB has been showcasing some of its solutions, that play an important role in enabling an integrated industry.

----------

